# how many can i transfer??



## danielle k (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi ladies,  i was just wondering if anyone knows if its possible to transfer more than one embryo on fet? I have a little boy from my first icsi cycle (funded) and we are hopefully going to start a fet in aughust. We have 4 blasts frozen and are paying for the treatment so could i have two transfered or will they only do one like they did with the icsi? Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

My clinic allow 2 Danielle good luck x


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

My clinic also allowed a transfer of two but i decided to have one transferred in the last minute and it worked. Best of luck.


----------



## greekgirl (May 13, 2012)

Hi, i also have a little girl from our first icsi and have just had a self funded fet with a single blast and am now 9 weeks pregnant. 

my clinic advised just one due to the fact we had just had a successful round of treatment, the odds for a twin pregnancy was high and that was enough to put me off. 

good luck


----------



## danielle k (Apr 5, 2012)

Thankyou all so much. Im in two minds about what to do. This fet is being paid for by a family member as we simply cannot afford so this is our only chance for a sibling. Do i just transfer one so theres less risk? Or do i go for two for a better chance? I was thinking that this second time round would be more relaxed and that i wouldnt worry as much as i did last time but the fear and panic is starting already. What would you ladies do? Tia. X


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Danielle  I had the same dilemma when I was going for my first FET last March.  I was convinced that it was not going to work - after all my fresh cycle had failed so what guarantees did I have that the FET was going to work.  But I decided to try and implement various changes in the cycle and see whether these work.  I decided to have an endo scratch and we also opted for the embryo glue.  During the cycle I also had some sessions of acupuncture.  I knew that by implementing these changes, I was optimizing my chances so I decided to thaw and transfer one only.  However we made that decision in the very last minute.  What we told the clinic was "Let's thaw the first embryo and see how it progresses.  If the first embryo thaws well and has good potential then we will just transfer that one but if the first embryo looks doubtful after thawing then we would opt to thaw a second one".  The clinic agreed to this on condition that we promised them that if the first embryo thawed well we did not change our minds in the last minute and opted to thaw a second one.  We were fine with that and went ahead and signed the declaration.  Luckily our first embryo thawed well and now I am 15 weeks pregnant.  I am just glad we opted to transfer only one because I don't know if I would have coped with a twin pregnancy to be honest.  I don't know whether the endo scratch, the embryo glue or the acupuncture contributed to our success but I strongly believe that if it's meant to happen it will whether you transfer one or two embryos.  Good luck with your cycle.


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Even ladies  

If its not one hurdle its another, I wish we all had a glass ball infront of us. On my 2nd isci I had my lb, it was originally a twin pregnancy, I then had a FET of 2 3day embies, with no joy   I asked my consultant if he would transfer 3, but he did say if one implanted then they all could, I only went for 2. Seemingly blasts have a better chance of implanting. but at the end of the day, if your paying for this treatment, its your choice. Good luck xxx


----------



## greekgirl (May 13, 2012)

Its definitely a toughy. I originally thought that as we were paaying i wanted the best chance if success so wanted two transfered thus increasing chances of success. However when the consultant explained the statistics she basically said, the chances of success are not increased but the chances of a twin pregnancy were. 

im not sure i have explained that too well, i cant remember the exact figures but in our age range the stats were a 50% chance of success with a single transfer, with a double transfer the chances were no higher but there was a 70% chance of a twin pregnancy.... I hope that has made sense 

basically only you know what is right for you. Have a really good chat with your clinic and they will advise you . Xx


----------



## harebrain (Oct 10, 2013)

I had my heart set on having 2 transferred next week, i was completely certain 2 were going back in. We had a last appointment this week and my husband suddenly blurted out that he was petrified of it being quads and the problems a multiple could have. 
We had a really good chat with the nurse, who pointed out that they recommend 1 for me, due to the fact that because last time the ivf worked, and 1 embryo split into two, i was more likely to have multiples again, i have had no problem getting pregnant, just staying pregnant, i am 32, so in the right age bracket for the recommended 1 embryo, i also am trying steroid support this time. so all in all, there is no good reason for me trying to go for 2 embryos when the risk of problems is higher, plus she said i would have to sign an opt out form saying i am ignoring their recommendation of 1.

So we decided to go with 1 embryo, i felt really annoyed at DH for suddenly wobbling on our decision for 2 and felt a bit ganged up on, what with the nurse and DH having valid reasons for 1 vs my 'but i want 2' argument. I guess i was just so in love with the idea of my angel twins. But after having time the last few days to truly consider the risks, i'm glad we're going for 1, and feel completely comfortable with the decision, and what will be will be, whether my 1 emby splits or not, i am comfortable with the fact that i feel i have made the right decision for the health of the embryo and also my health.

I'm not sure my ramblings will help you in the slightest   

its a tough decision, whatever you decide, make sure you are 100% sure its what you want.


----------

